# EOF Coffee Crew



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2011)

Come in and enjoy some warm, fresh coffee.
Tea is also served.

LOOKING FOR BARISTAS AND WAITERS
OPEN
We need Baristas and Waiters. Please Apply.

Tea and coffee comes with your choice of *crunchy oat biscuit*, either a *McVities HobNob*, or a *Rich Tea*.
Served with, or without milk.

It's your choice!
Please talk kindly to Kirby, and don't flip the coffee tables over, as the stains are a pain to wipe off.


*(?°-°)??MENU? ?( ?-??)*
*[*]Anything. Just order.[*] WITH your choice of biscuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
[/p]
When you've ordered, post and sit down near one of our coffee tables whilst we prepare your order.


----------



## Ace (Sep 18, 2011)

<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->(ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEB2--><span style="color:#00FEB2"><!--/coloro-->ͪ̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBF--><span style="color:#00FFBF"><!--/coloro-->͒͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCC--><span style="color:#00FFCC"><!--/coloro-->̯̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDA--><span style="color:#00FFDA"><!--/coloro-->͔̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEE8--><span style="color:#00FEE8"><!--/coloro-->͙╮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF7--><span style="color:#00FFF7"><!--/coloro-->̑̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F6FF--><span style="color:#00F6FF"><!--/coloro-->̹̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E8FF--><span style="color:#00E8FF"><!--/coloro-->̣̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DAFF--><span style="color:#00DAFF"><!--/coloro-->̱°<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CDFF--><span style="color:#00CDFF"><!--/coloro-->̦̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C1FF--><span style="color:#00C1FF"><!--/coloro-->͔̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5FF--><span style="color:#00B5FF"><!--/coloro-->̖-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9FF--><span style="color:#00A9FF"><!--/coloro-->̠̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EFF--><span style="color:#009EFF"><!--/coloro-->̤̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093FF--><span style="color:#0093FF"><!--/coloro-->̞°<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087FF--><span style="color:#0087FF"><!--/coloro-->̑̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CFF--><span style="color:#007CFF"><!--/coloro-->͌̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071FF--><span style="color:#0071FF"><!--/coloro-->̜̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0066FE--><span style="color:#0066FE"><!--/coloro-->̞͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BFF--><span style="color:#005BFF"><!--/coloro-->̯͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050FF--><span style="color:#0050FF"><!--/coloro-->)ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044FF--><span style="color:#0044FF"><!--/coloro-->͋╮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038FF--><span style="color:#0038FF"><!--/coloro-->̲̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BFF--><span style="color:#002BFF"><!--/coloro-->̦͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EFE--><span style="color:#001EFE"><!--/coloro-->̖͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0010FF--><span style="color:#0010FF"><!--/coloro-->┳̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0001FE--><span style="color:#0001FE"><!--/coloro-->͐̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00FF--><span style="color:#0E00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͩͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00FF--><span style="color:#1C00FF"><!--/coloro-->͉━<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A00FF--><span style="color:#2A00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͧ̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3800FF--><span style="color:#3800FF"><!--/coloro-->̿ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4500FF--><span style="color:#4500FF"><!--/coloro-->͊̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200FF--><span style="color:#5200FF"><!--/coloro-->̮͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00FE--><span style="color:#5F00FE"><!--/coloro-->͇̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00FE--><span style="color:#6C00FE"><!--/coloro-->͉̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900FF--><span style="color:#7900FF"><!--/coloro-->̙┳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600FF--><span style="color:#8600FF"><!--/coloro-->̑̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300FF--><span style="color:#9300FF"><!--/coloro-->̆͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000FF--><span style="color:#A000FF"><!--/coloro-->͎̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00FF--><span style="color:#AE00FF"><!--/coloro-->̙͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC00FF--><span style="color:#BC00FF"><!--/coloro-->(̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CB00FF--><span style="color:#CB00FF"><!--/coloro-->̉̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DB00FF--><span style="color:#DB00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EB00FF--><span style="color:#EB00FF"><!--/coloro-->͎̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FC00FF--><span style="color:#FC00FF"><!--/coloro-->̭͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00EF--><span style="color:#FF00EF"><!--/coloro-->̬̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DE--><span style="color:#FF00DE"><!--/coloro--> ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CF--><span style="color:#FF00CF"><!--/coloro-->̞͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00C0--><span style="color:#FE00C0"><!--/coloro-->̞̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B2--><span style="color:#FF00B2"><!--/coloro-->͎̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A4--><span style="color:#FF00A4"><!--/coloro-->̱╯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0096--><span style="color:#FF0096"><!--/coloro-->ͮͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0089--><span style="color:#FF0089"><!--/coloro-->̓ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007C--><span style="color:#FF007C"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006F--><span style="color:#FF006F"><!--/coloro-->͖̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0062--><span style="color:#FF0062"><!--/coloro-->̥̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0055--><span style="color:#FF0055"><!--/coloro-->͚°<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0048--><span style="color:#FF0048"><!--/coloro-->̅̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003B--><span style="color:#FF003B"><!--/coloro-->ͩ□<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE002E--><span style="color:#FE002E"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0020--><span style="color:#FF0020"><!--/coloro-->ͭͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0011--><span style="color:#FF0011"><!--/coloro-->°͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0002--><span style="color:#FF0002"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0C00--><span style="color:#FF0C00"><!--/coloro-->ͣ̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1A00--><span style="color:#FE1A00"><!--/coloro-->̻ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2800--><span style="color:#FF2800"><!--/coloro-->͕͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3500--><span style="color:#FF3500"><!--/coloro-->͚͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4100--><span style="color:#FE4100"><!--/coloro-->͓)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4D00--><span style="color:#FF4D00"><!--/coloro-->͊̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5800--><span style="color:#FF5800"><!--/coloro-->͎̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6400--><span style="color:#FE6400"><!--/coloro-->̣̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6F00--><span style="color:#FF6F00"><!--/coloro-->̝̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7A00--><span style="color:#FF7A00"><!--/coloro-->╯̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8500--><span style="color:#FF8500"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9000--><span style="color:#FF9000"><!--/coloro-->ͭ͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9B00--><span style="color:#FF9B00"><!--/coloro-->̄̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA600--><span style="color:#FEA600"><!--/coloro-->̭͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEB200--><span style="color:#FEB200"><!--/coloro-->͙͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBE00--><span style="color:#FFBE00"><!--/coloro--> ̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCA00--><span style="color:#FFCA00"><!--/coloro-->̐̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD700--><span style="color:#FFD700"><!--/coloro-->ͩͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE400--><span style="color:#FFE400"><!--/coloro-->̓ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF300--><span style="color:#FFF300"><!--/coloro-->̙͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FBFF00--><span style="color:#FBFF00"><!--/coloro-->̪̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ECFF00--><span style="color:#ECFF00"><!--/coloro-->̖┻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DEFF00--><span style="color:#DEFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͦ͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D0FF00--><span style="color:#D0FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2FF00--><span style="color:#C2FF00"><!--/coloro-->́͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5FF00--><span style="color:#B5FF00"><!--/coloro-->̯̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8FF00--><span style="color:#A8FF00"><!--/coloro-->━͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BFF00--><span style="color:#9BFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͣͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EFF00--><span style="color:#8EFF00"><!--/coloro-->͛̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81FF00--><span style="color:#81FF00"><!--/coloro-->̎ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74FF00--><span style="color:#74FF00"><!--/coloro-->͍̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67FF00--><span style="color:#67FF00"><!--/coloro-->̙┻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AFF00--><span style="color:#5AFF00"><!--/coloro-->͍
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CFF00--><span style="color:#4CFF00"><!--/coloro-->͆ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3DFF00--><span style="color:#3DFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͪ́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2EFF00--><span style="color:#2EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̼͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FFF00--><span style="color:#1FFF00"><!--/coloro-->̻̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0EFF00--><span style="color:#0EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3893051:date=Sep 18 2011, 09:35 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 18 2011, 09:35 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3893051"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->(ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEB2--><span style="color:#00FEB2"><!--/coloro-->ͪ̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBF--><span style="color:#00FFBF"><!--/coloro-->͒͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCC--><span style="color:#00FFCC"><!--/coloro-->̯̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDA--><span style="color:#00FFDA"><!--/coloro-->͔̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEE8--><span style="color:#00FEE8"><!--/coloro-->͙╮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF7--><span style="color:#00FFF7"><!--/coloro-->̑̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F6FF--><span style="color:#00F6FF"><!--/coloro-->̹̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E8FF--><span style="color:#00E8FF"><!--/coloro-->̣̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DAFF--><span style="color:#00DAFF"><!--/coloro-->̱°<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CDFF--><span style="color:#00CDFF"><!--/coloro-->̦̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C1FF--><span style="color:#00C1FF"><!--/coloro-->͔̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5FF--><span style="color:#00B5FF"><!--/coloro-->̖-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9FF--><span style="color:#00A9FF"><!--/coloro-->̠̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EFF--><span style="color:#009EFF"><!--/coloro-->̤̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093FF--><span style="color:#0093FF"><!--/coloro-->̞°<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087FF--><span style="color:#0087FF"><!--/coloro-->̑̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CFF--><span style="color:#007CFF"><!--/coloro-->͌̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071FF--><span style="color:#0071FF"><!--/coloro-->̜̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0066FE--><span style="color:#0066FE"><!--/coloro-->̞͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BFF--><span style="color:#005BFF"><!--/coloro-->̯͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050FF--><span style="color:#0050FF"><!--/coloro-->)ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044FF--><span style="color:#0044FF"><!--/coloro-->͋╮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038FF--><span style="color:#0038FF"><!--/coloro-->̲̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BFF--><span style="color:#002BFF"><!--/coloro-->̦͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EFE--><span style="color:#001EFE"><!--/coloro-->̖͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0010FF--><span style="color:#0010FF"><!--/coloro-->┳̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0001FE--><span style="color:#0001FE"><!--/coloro-->͐̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00FF--><span style="color:#0E00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͩͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00FF--><span style="color:#1C00FF"><!--/coloro-->͉━<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A00FF--><span style="color:#2A00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͧ̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3800FF--><span style="color:#3800FF"><!--/coloro-->̿ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4500FF--><span style="color:#4500FF"><!--/coloro-->͊̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200FF--><span style="color:#5200FF"><!--/coloro-->̮͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00FE--><span style="color:#5F00FE"><!--/coloro-->͇̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00FE--><span style="color:#6C00FE"><!--/coloro-->͉̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900FF--><span style="color:#7900FF"><!--/coloro-->̙┳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600FF--><span style="color:#8600FF"><!--/coloro-->̑̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300FF--><span style="color:#9300FF"><!--/coloro-->̆͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000FF--><span style="color:#A000FF"><!--/coloro-->͎̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00FF--><span style="color:#AE00FF"><!--/coloro-->̙͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC00FF--><span style="color:#BC00FF"><!--/coloro-->(̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CB00FF--><span style="color:#CB00FF"><!--/coloro-->̉̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DB00FF--><span style="color:#DB00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EB00FF--><span style="color:#EB00FF"><!--/coloro-->͎̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FC00FF--><span style="color:#FC00FF"><!--/coloro-->̭͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00EF--><span style="color:#FF00EF"><!--/coloro-->̬̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DE--><span style="color:#FF00DE"><!--/coloro--> ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CF--><span style="color:#FF00CF"><!--/coloro-->̞͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00C0--><span style="color:#FE00C0"><!--/coloro-->̞̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B2--><span style="color:#FF00B2"><!--/coloro-->͎̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A4--><span style="color:#FF00A4"><!--/coloro-->̱╯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0096--><span style="color:#FF0096"><!--/coloro-->ͮͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0089--><span style="color:#FF0089"><!--/coloro-->̓ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007C--><span style="color:#FF007C"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006F--><span style="color:#FF006F"><!--/coloro-->͖̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0062--><span style="color:#FF0062"><!--/coloro-->̥̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0055--><span style="color:#FF0055"><!--/coloro-->͚°<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0048--><span style="color:#FF0048"><!--/coloro-->̅̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003B--><span style="color:#FF003B"><!--/coloro-->ͩ□<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE002E--><span style="color:#FE002E"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0020--><span style="color:#FF0020"><!--/coloro-->ͭͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0011--><span style="color:#FF0011"><!--/coloro-->°͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0002--><span style="color:#FF0002"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0C00--><span style="color:#FF0C00"><!--/coloro-->ͣ̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1A00--><span style="color:#FE1A00"><!--/coloro-->̻ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2800--><span style="color:#FF2800"><!--/coloro-->͕͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3500--><span style="color:#FF3500"><!--/coloro-->͚͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4100--><span style="color:#FE4100"><!--/coloro-->͓)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4D00--><span style="color:#FF4D00"><!--/coloro-->͊̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5800--><span style="color:#FF5800"><!--/coloro-->͎̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6400--><span style="color:#FE6400"><!--/coloro-->̣̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6F00--><span style="color:#FF6F00"><!--/coloro-->̝̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7A00--><span style="color:#FF7A00"><!--/coloro-->╯̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8500--><span style="color:#FF8500"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9000--><span style="color:#FF9000"><!--/coloro-->ͭ͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9B00--><span style="color:#FF9B00"><!--/coloro-->̄̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA600--><span style="color:#FEA600"><!--/coloro-->̭͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEB200--><span style="color:#FEB200"><!--/coloro-->͙͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBE00--><span style="color:#FFBE00"><!--/coloro--> ̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCA00--><span style="color:#FFCA00"><!--/coloro-->̐̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD700--><span style="color:#FFD700"><!--/coloro-->ͩͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE400--><span style="color:#FFE400"><!--/coloro-->̓ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF300--><span style="color:#FFF300"><!--/coloro-->̙͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FBFF00--><span style="color:#FBFF00"><!--/coloro-->̪̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ECFF00--><span style="color:#ECFF00"><!--/coloro-->̖┻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DEFF00--><span style="color:#DEFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͦ͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D0FF00--><span style="color:#D0FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2FF00--><span style="color:#C2FF00"><!--/coloro-->́͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5FF00--><span style="color:#B5FF00"><!--/coloro-->̯̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8FF00--><span style="color:#A8FF00"><!--/coloro-->━͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BFF00--><span style="color:#9BFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͣͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EFF00--><span style="color:#8EFF00"><!--/coloro-->͛̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81FF00--><span style="color:#81FF00"><!--/coloro-->̎ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74FF00--><span style="color:#74FF00"><!--/coloro-->͍̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67FF00--><span style="color:#67FF00"><!--/coloro-->̙┻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AFF00--><span style="color:#5AFF00"><!--/coloro-->͍
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CFF00--><span style="color:#4CFF00"><!--/coloro-->͆ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3DFF00--><span style="color:#3DFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͪ́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2EFF00--><span style="color:#2EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̼͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FFF00--><span style="color:#1FFF00"><!--/coloro-->̻̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0EFF00--><span style="color:#0EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
... <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" />
*Calls the police*


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh noes tables got flipped!


----------



## Ace (Sep 18, 2011)

(?°-°)?? ••••••••••••••


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Oh noes tables got flipped!


???? ?( ?-??) "Dudes, chill out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Anyone want a refreshing beverage?
*begins fapping*


----------



## The Ey Man (Sep 18, 2011)

Tea > Coffee


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2011)

The Ey Man said:
			
		

> Tea > Coffee


So, what do you want to drink, good guy?


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 18, 2011)

I want milk 
(?^-^)?????


----------



## Ace (Sep 18, 2011)

(?°-°)? ????         ?( ?-??)













( ?°?°)?            ???  ?( ?-??)














            (?°-°)     ?( ?-??)













(?°-°)??( ?_??)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> I want milk
> (?^-^)?????







Milk is served immediately! It's not conventional milk, mind, it is MY milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, yeah, would you like a Rich Tea, HobNob, or something that my avatar makes? Y'know what, right?

At Ace Faith.
?( ?u??) 
I guess you don't know what I put in your bag whilst you weren't looking... *haha*


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 18, 2011)

(?^-^)?????
*Tastes the milk*
*1 second later*
(??_?)?????


----------



## Ace (Sep 18, 2011)

MOMENTS EARLIER....

ACE FAITH:
*(?°-°)?*
?
||
||
||
||
||
||
||
||
||
||
U
S
s
s
c|_|
???


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 18, 2011)

*Continunation from the last picture*
(????)?????
Me like!

EDIT: This shouldnt be considered EoF anymore!! WE ACTUALLYZ ROLE PLAYING111


----------



## Ace (Sep 18, 2011)

OHHH! CAN I BE EMPLOYED AS THE CAFÉS JAZZ/BLUES ARTISTS, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, OH PREEETTY PLEASE WITH CHERRIES ON TOP?!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 18, 2011)

Its closed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to be the most visited customer


----------



## Ace (Sep 18, 2011)

WHAT ABOUT DEE-JAY, THEN?!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

*Pokes head in*


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

Since it's closed today... *Gets robbery suit ready*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm gonna rob this place for both the coffee and the money!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Closed?! WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM!?

I DEMAND a mocha... WHY U NO HAZ MOCHA!!!

And I should like it on a flipped table.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> *Pokes head in*


Oh there you are, I was wondering when you'd come.
Please have a seat.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2011)

I will have whatever 12 is


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll take mine with extra pigeon milk.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd like a ummm Double Kelp Deluxe, and a Double Chili Kelp fries.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2011)

We're open today! I flipped the tables and threw away/threw out anyone lurking here from yesterday. And the guy who ordered Kelp shit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

*ahem*
I'll have a mocha...

...on a flipped table.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> *ahem*
> I'll have a mocha...
> 
> ...on a flipped table.


Great! Want a biscuit with that?


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 19, 2011)

I would like an espresso with fresh semen please.


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 19, 2011)

(????)?????

MOAR WHITE MILK!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 19, 2011)

I want an extra chocolatey hot chocolate.

And I want Guy from Tales of the Abyss to serve it to me.... in biker's shorts!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2011)

One Milk, One Espresso with Semen and one Hot Choc, coming up!
The guy from Tales of the Abyss was off sick, so I am serving it to you instead, Paarish. Nekkid.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 19, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> One Milk, One Espresso with Semen and one Hot Choc, coming up!
> The guy from Tales of the Abyss was off sick, so I am serving it to you instead, Paarish. Nekkid.


bleh!
I don't want it now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



....(can't waste good hot chocolate)

Cosplay as Guy first... In biker's short!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 19, 2011)

(????)?????

*In trance after drinking the white silky milk*


----------



## tagzard (Sep 19, 2011)

Mister, my tea doesn't have sugar in it.


----------



## mameks (Sep 19, 2011)

Cuppa Joe for the road?


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 19, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Mister, my tea doesn't have sugar in it.



*Tagzard rageeee*
( ?°?°)? ???

*Throws tagzard out of the Coffe Crew*

( ?°?°)?





*Puts table back again*

(????)?????


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 19, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> (????)?????
> 
> MOAR WHITE MILK!


*Hands over chocolate milk.*

We are out of that stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone want to do a night shift? I gotta go. Whoever posts next, who isn't Ace Faith, can be a waiter :3

Actually, DarkStriker can be a waiter, if ya want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*hands shlong a shlong a cuppa joe*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have any in the shape of a prinny


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure!
*Hands waiter badge*
...and there's the biscuit tin! It has an infinite shape and size of biscuits inside it :3
So now you're a waiter, whether you like it or not. *muhahahaha, no-one will ever suspect my plan to take over the world from a lowly coffee crew!*
Have the whole tin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@KingVamp *pants* here's... *huh* some... *huh* *huh* more, darkstriker..
*hands over fresh, sticky milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
Please... no more... I'm *huff* spent...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
Makes a replica of Guy and forces him to wear a fluttershy costume before serving you another hot chocolate...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 19, 2011)

This sounds pretty good.  Barista, give me the best thing you've got.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 20, 2011)

You have your coffee in my face, sir...


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 20, 2011)

Black coffee. With darkness.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2011)

*Gets Coffee Cannon out*
Ahh, fuck the tables.
Coffee fight!*

*Disclaimer. Coffee may be around 100 degrees celsius. May leave burns or/and sustained medical injuries.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 20, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> *Gets Coffee Cannon out*
> Ahh, fuck the tables.
> Coffee fight!*
> 
> *Disclaimer. Coffee may be around 100 degrees celsius. May leave burns or/and sustained medical injuries.





Spoiler







*FULL POWEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Let me just go to the hospital to treat my burns and/or sustained medical injuries


----------



## Necron (Sep 21, 2011)

I want some invisible coffe, with cookies...

*waits*
*(?°-°)????*


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> I want some invisible coffe, with cookies...
> 
> *waits*
> *(?°-°)????*


----------



## Necron (Sep 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Necron N.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? you don't have? Well, I'll take the regular one.
*waits*
*(?°-°)????*


----------



## Narayan (Sep 21, 2011)

do you serve iced tea?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't drink coffee.
In fact, I'm not even in here.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 21, 2011)

The menu sucks and when I ordered the cookie, it came with a watermark.

Lipton Yellow Label tea or gtfo.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2011)

*throws apple juice at everyone*
Enjoy!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2011)

Shit service
( ?°?°)? ???


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 21, 2011)

Do have some more coffee.


Spoiler








*EXTRA. FUCKING. DARKNESS.*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Do have some more coffee.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


BAWWWWWWWWWW
*unflips alidsl's table and hides under it*


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Necron (Sep 21, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> *throws apple juice at everyone*
> Enjoy!


oh noes! where are my cookies?? This is madness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(?°-°)?*coffe thread* ( ?°?°)?*p????? ???o?*


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2011)

(?°-°)? *funny meme* ( ?°?°)?*???? ?uun?*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2011)

(?°-°)? *sdfh* ( ?°?°)?*dsdfsd?*
ifail


----------



## Necron (Sep 21, 2011)

(?°-°)? Tigris ( ?°?°)? s?????


(?°-°)? alidsl ( ?°?°)? lsp?l?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 22, 2011)

.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 22, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> .


*Fills dot with coffee*


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*empty's coffee from dot*




*fills dot with tea*



I much prefer tea!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2011)

OK!
*Sprays hot, scalding tea at SinHarvest with a fire truck hose*


----------



## machomuu (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd like a cup of coffee with milk, please. 
Do you serve cappuchinos? (Or however you spell it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
(?T-T)?????


----------



## nexus1556 (Sep 23, 2011)

Coffee Please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Put 
VODKA

In It Tho So Its 10% coffe and 90%

VODKA


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 23, 2011)

*hands over coffee with chocolate milk in it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2011)

KingVamp, great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've lost my mind! *loses mind*
THIS IS ANARCHY!
*gives free vodka to everyone, but nexus gets 10% coffee in his*


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

>


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


looks like someone accidentally poured coffee in your coffee!


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't make me bring out my fucking guns again.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 25, 2011)

I WANT MY COFFEE ALREADY!!!
( ?>?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 25, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> I WANT MY COFFEE ALREADY!!!
> ( ?>?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 25, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alidsl (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

>


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 25, 2011)

GIVE ME MY FREAKIN COFFEE ALREADY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> GIVE ME MY FREAKIN COFFEE ALREADY!!!







Happy now?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 25, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


Luckily, I have both


----------



## nexus1556 (Sep 25, 2011)

EVERY ONE GET DOWN

I GOT A GUN GET DOWN!! 

*Shoots 5 People And Kills 2 *

*Locks Self And 5 Hostages In Bathroom with no windows and one door with a rocket laucher*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2011)

nexus1556 said:
			
		

> EVERY ONE GET DOWN
> 
> I GOT A GUN GET DOWN!!
> 
> ...


NO!
*Flicks hand at nexus1556 and his weapons disappear*
YOU. WILL. NEVER. _EVER_. *EVER*. DISRESPECT MY CREW.
Begone, foul beast.


edit1: hands shinyjellicent12 a free coffee, on the house.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 25, 2011)

Kids these days.....


Orgy's in a bathroom....


-sips tea-




Can i have a refill?!?!?


----------



## Ace (Sep 25, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> Kids these days.....
> 
> 
> Orgy's in a bathroom....
> ...



[youtube]SroATsaNFPE[/youtube]

Someone said tea?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 26, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> -snip-
> edit1: hands shinyjellicent12 a free coffee, on the house.


THANKS!!! You helped me start the evening fresh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd like to a order a tea with milk, and a buttermilk biscuit please.

Also, I would be delighted to apply at this fine establishment. I have two and a half years of experience working at a coffee shop.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 26, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Snatches the coffee and throws it on the ground*


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;O;


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 26, 2011)

I WOULD LIKE TO APPLY TO BE A WAITRESS
KTHX


----------



## Narayan (Sep 26, 2011)

is this the famous maid cafe?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 26, 2011)

DrOctapu said:
			
		

> I WOULD LIKE TO APPLY TO BE A WAITRESS
> KTHX


*points to manikins.  

Which outfit?


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 26, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> DrOctapu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 26, 2011)

You are paying for a new manikin from your pay check. >.>


----------



## Narayan (Sep 26, 2011)

can i get the maid?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Can i stop handing out strange shaped cookies now? The shapes are starting to become more and more disturbing >_


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I'd like to a order a tea with milk, and a buttermilk biscuit please.
> 
> Also, I would be delighted to apply at this fine establishment. I have two and a half years of experience working at a coffee shop.


Oh, hello there, Scott.
Of course, you can apply straight away! Here's your coffee gun. *hands gun*. Simply flick the switch and spray scalding hot coffee at customers for that monday morning feeling!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Quincy (Sep 26, 2011)

Yo guise.. Need a solo guitarist to entertain the folks in here?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 26, 2011)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Yo guise.. Need a solo guitarist to entertain the folks in here?


Only if you an play "The Fragrance of Dark Coffee".


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad, I already drank it.
*socks Machomuu in the face*


----------



## machomuu (Sep 26, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing I had my Super Mask Visor on.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 26, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGcyKEZtWuE[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGcyKEZtWuE[/youtube]


?
[youtube]W_FEvS2Bl5s[/youtube]
a daily scene from the coffee crew


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 28, 2011)

Guess star entertainment. 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IrepeWqkIM[/youtube]


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 28, 2011)

:3 More coffee please. AND DON'T URINATE IN IT


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> :3 More coffee please. AND DON'T URINATE IN IT







Here ya go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE FIRED


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said I worked here?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who said u could give me coffee?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Who said I worked here?


Security.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;O;


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said you could ask him?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said I couldn't?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Security.


@ShinyJellicent12321 as well


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2011)

Bumping the coffee crew from the dark alleyways of the Other Pages


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz the cookies are starting to smell funny


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned cuz...

wait, what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

you fell for my trap


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

I suspect nothing.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 2, 2011)

I expect nothing.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

I accept nothing...


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 2, 2011)

I regret nothing!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

I respect your decision.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 2, 2011)

I tolerate your condition.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

I mustache you a question.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 2, 2011)

This is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-ceptable


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, that was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-pected.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh how I do love ponies.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2011)

GET OUT OF MY COFFEE CREW THREAD BEFORE I SHOOT YOU PONIES WITH AN ANTI-PONY GUN!
*fume*


----------



## alidsl (Oct 3, 2011)

yeeaaah


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2011)

Seriously, they try to take over every eof thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Seriously, they try to take over every eof thread.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 3, 2011)

Bitch say wha?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Bitch say wha?
> 
> -snipped in cold, cold blood.-


You're dead to me.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Bitch say wha?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ you too


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 3, 2011)

Spoiler








*
BACK FROM THE SNIP*!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my little pony, all skinny and bony.
*hums whilst boiling pony in coffee pot.*


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll throw away that pot for you.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Oct 5, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

>


to be a chronos number assassin, you need to drink milk. number XIII specifically.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh gawd


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2011)

Coffee Crew has a new product to celebrate GBAtemp v3!

-Coffee (v3)!


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

tigris said:


> QUOTE(Narayan @ Oct 5 2011, 04:45 PM)
> 
> QUOTE(Gundam Eclipse @ Oct 5 2011, 02:25 PM)
> 
> ...


To be a b*tchin' attorney you need to drink some b*tchn' coffee.

EDIT:...what the heck happened to the quotes?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2011)

machomuu said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Narayan @ Oct 5 2011, 04:45 PM)
> ...


Multiquotes happened!
*Happily pours some coffee, whistling the Portal tune*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2011)

Bumps the crew


----------



## Paarish (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay~

*puts feet up and grabs a newspaper*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Yay~
> 
> *puts feet up and grabs a newspaper*


*Slips cheese into Rish-paa's coffee*
Hehehehe


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

*offers Paary a Guy Cecil shaped cookie while in Jade's costume~*


----------



## Paarish (Nov 29, 2011)

tigris said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Yay~
> ...


Thank you! *sips coffee*
WTF!? COFFEE!



FrozenIndignation said:


> *offers Paary a Guy Cecil shaped cookie while in Jade's costume~*


You'd think I'd eat it but no...
*wraps it in clingfilm* 
*puts it in Freezer*
Now it'll be preserved... forever


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2011)

Paarish said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...



Not for long!
*opens freezer and scoffs that shit*
Mmmmmm tastes of Guy Cecil...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 30, 2011)

*eats tigris*

Now I have both tigris AND Guy with me forever


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)

*eats infinite supply of Guy Cecil cookies*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2011)

muffled: LET ME OUT... Ooooh i can see guy cecil's face swimming up to me..


----------



## Paarish (Nov 30, 2011)

tigris said:


> muffled: LET ME OUT... Ooooh i can see guy cecil's face swimming up to me..


Be quiet you and get digested! 
*punches gut*
*tigris and Guy fly out of mouth* D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)

*catches them in magical biscuit tin*

 finally, I'm free!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2011)

*Finally hits floor after being transported about 100 miles by Rish-paa's strength* 
Dammit! I was just about to eat Guy Cecil anyway >
Or at least I think it was him. Probably just half-digested cookie


----------



## Paarish (Nov 30, 2011)

tigris said:


> *Finally hits floor after being transported about 100 miles by Rish-paa's strength*
> Dammit! I was just about to eat Guy Cecil anyway >
> Or at least I think it was him. Probably just half-digested cookie


I'm craving cookies now T_T
I hope you're happy


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)

*offers a new Guy Cecil cookie*

T_T Trapped forever as the holder of cookies...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 30, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> *offers a new Guy Cecil cookie*
> 
> T_T Trapped forever as the holder of cookies...


yay!
*om nom nom nom*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2011)

Paarish said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > *offers a new Guy Cecil cookie*
> ...


Hehehe 
Hey, FrozenIndignation, can I have a cookie- it's the one Rish-paa's eating... oh, wait... it's the exact one I was eating. T^T


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

tigris said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Here *hands the cookie in question*
Its both the cookie paary is eating and the one you were eating... So... umm... paradox cookie?


----------



## Paarish (Dec 1, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Nope we're eating it at the same time


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Paarish said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > tigris said:
> ...


Oh...


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 1, 2011)

(╮°-°)╮┳━┳ ( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━┻


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 2, 2011)

*casually take tons of coffee and leaves


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

(╮°-°)╮
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 　( ╯°□°)╯


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 3, 2011)

*casually pees in all the coffee


----------



## Paarish (Dec 4, 2011)

Can I get some tea please? :3


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Can I get some tea please? :3


Yes. *Casually pours cup of tea*


----------



## Paarish (Dec 4, 2011)

tigris said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get some tea please? :3
> ...


Thank you. 
*puts monocle on*
*sips tea*
*reads Newspaper*
Awful weather today... o_q


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Paarish said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


p_o indubitably, why, its simply dreadful

*offers assorted tales of themed cookie*


----------



## Paarish (Dec 4, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > tigris said:
> ...


ah thank you ol' bean .
*picks farah and bites her head off*
Have you been watching the cricket recently? o_q


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Paarish said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


p_o I'm afraid not ol' tart,
I've been much to preoccupied with the delightful addition to my three dimensional contraption~


----------



## Paarish (Dec 4, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Ah yes o_q
How is that going for you, if I may be so bold as to ask?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

Paarish said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


p_o quite~ 
Well you see ol' sport, I have taken my most courteous time in propelling my status to the top in the official community of this more charming place...


----------



## rastsan (Dec 5, 2011)

*comes in noisily with hot asian guys in both arms*
*laughter from the guys*
(in a gay voice the left one says)You were right we should try somewhere new.
(the one on the left, has his mouth full with my ear)
(I say) lets get a table in a dark corner.  
*off we go to make out in the corner* 
Yo ca we get some old cold heavily sugared peppermint rosehip tea here?  A large pot please?


----------



## philip11 (Dec 5, 2011)

I want Malta.


----------



## rastsan (Dec 5, 2011)

ah, my favorites... 
oh finally my cream is ready... drink up guys...
*makes gesture to the satiated asian men, they drink there tea with blushed cheeks and smiles.  One quickly and the other puts on a show drinking very slowly*
*I have a rueful smile on my face*
yeah thats a good man... drink that up...


----------



## Paarish (Dec 5, 2011)

rastsan said:


> ah, my favorites...
> oh finally my cream is ready... drink up guys...
> *makes gesture to the satiated asian men, they drink there tea with blushed cheeks and smiles.  One quickly and the other puts on a show drinking very slowly*
> *I have a rueful smile on my face*
> yeah thats a good man... drink that up...


I say! O_Q

*stores that mental image for later*


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2011)

*Builds translator in shop.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 5, 2011)

*enters all giddely*
Can I please be a waiter~???


----------



## rastsan (Dec 6, 2011)

*sends asian guys on there way.  they both leave with a swirl of their hips licking their lips*
Chikaku-chan come over here.  You will serve me, now join me here in this dark corner.  You can tell me what you wanna do in pm....

Can I have a cold pot of 4 day old coffee made in the north pole please?   I have a weird craving.... for something...


----------



## Paarish (Dec 6, 2011)

rastsan said:


> *sends asian guys on there way.  they both leave with a swirl of their hips licking their lips*
> Chikaku-chan come over here.  You will serve me, now join me here in this dark corner.  You can tell me what you wanna do in pm....
> 
> Can I have a cold pot of 4 day old coffee made in the north pole please?   I have a weird craving.... for something...


*monocle falls off*
My word! O_O


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2011)

Paarish said:


> rastsan said:
> 
> 
> > *sends asian guys on there way.  they both leave with a swirl of their hips licking their lips*
> ...


*picks up monocle*
o_q
I say, old bean, what is all this fuss and bother about?


----------



## Paarish (Dec 6, 2011)

tigris said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > rastsan said:
> ...


No, no.. it's nothing..
*puts monocle back on*
This is a mighty fine establishment you have here o_q
I would rather like to be a regular to here; if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2011)

Paarish said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Dammit! you took the bloody monocle back! AARRRGGHHH
*finds monocle in pocket*
*puts it on*
o_q
Ah, I believe I can see clearly again. Would you care for a hot beverage, Rish-paa?


----------



## Paarish (Dec 6, 2011)

tigris said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > tigris said:
> ...


Yes ol' boy
Fill her up, if you please. o_q
More... more... more... more... more... that's it. Thank you Ris-tig.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2011)

Paarish said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Wonderful. Now that's over with, good sir, would you care for a hot beverage?
(innuendo much?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Paarish said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


p_o
I say, care for a complimentary, regular costumer only, special edition, guy cecil cookie?


----------



## Paarish (Dec 6, 2011)

tigris said:


> Wonderful. Now that's over with, good sir, would you care for a hot beverage?
> (innuendo much?)



Ah yes. May I have a sausage roll? o_q
()



FrozenIndignation said:


> p_o
> I say, care for a complimentary, regular costumer only, special edition, guy cecil cookie?


Ah thank you m'boy


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Ah thank you m'*boy*


p_o
I say... its the monocle, isn't it ol'bean?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Ah thank you m'*boy*
> ...


*spills coffee over you*
Oh dear, old chum, it seems that I shall have to lick it off you.
*lick lick lick*


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 6, 2011)

Didn't you know that monocles are illegal?


----------



## Paarish (Dec 6, 2011)

tigris said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...



What on earth!? 
O_Q


----------



## rastsan (Dec 6, 2011)

*brings chi over with me so we can join in the licking of the coffee off of Paarish*  
*although I am more interested in watching chi and tigris lick*
*watches while nibbling and ear in a distracted way*
mua hmmm ahmmm mmmhhh (garbled)
*chi bumps into table and spills coffee on himself*
oh chi you seem to have gotten some coffee on you too... eh lets get you cleaned up at OUR table where its slightly darker and no one can see what we are doing
lets get those wet clothes off of you

*ruffling noise in the darkness along with heavy breathing and slight squishy noises*
*moans from chikaku-chan getting louder and quieter then louder again along with the occasional "yes right there"


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

*exits thread*

*walks back in*

*picks up a monocle*

p_o

*exits thread*


----------



## Paarish (Dec 6, 2011)

rastsan said:


> *brings chi over with me so we can join in the licking of the coffee off of Paarish*
> *although I am more interested in watching chi and tigris lick*
> *watches while nibbling and ear in a distracted way*
> mua hmmm ahmmm mmmhhh (garbled)
> ...



*removes monocle*
My body is ready


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 6, 2011)

*turns on radio


----------



## rastsan (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh whats this Paarish you want to join us?

com'on over...
*the nioses from chi get a little louder*
(from chi) rastsan oh ... wait oooohhh rastsan....oh 

oh 

oh.....

sloooowwwwwweeeeeerrrrrrr

*squish squish squish* 
*as Paarish gets closer there is obvious excitement from our table*

You tell us what you want to do here...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 7, 2011)

rastsan, you forgot my tip~


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

*walks in, sees naked people*

*walks out*

*walks back in with a camera and starts taking pictures*


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 7, 2011)

*pulls Hydreigon in*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

*pulls self out*


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> *pulls self out*


You are hired!!! You start as a naked maid right this second. 
Don't worry customers of all genders in the adult room wouldn't touch. Much....


----------



## rastsan (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't forget your tip we are not done yet...
that and you will reaaaalllly like my tip...
*runs over and grabs chi and takes him back to the table*
even though you may have been done I wasn't now get to it...
(fill in the details chi - cmon have some fun with this)


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > *pulls self out*
> ...


Much?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


But undressing the maid is part of the fun! D:


----------



## Paarish (Dec 7, 2011)

rastsan said:


> Oh whats this Paarish you want to join us?
> 
> com'on over...
> *the nioses from chi get a little louder*
> ...




This is a cafe not a sex party 
Get out!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 7, 2011)

WHERES MY COFFE! BEEN WAITING FOREVER -.-


----------



## rastsan (Dec 7, 2011)

*waits for Paarish to calm down after getting excited due to our excitement*  
Come closer and join us...
its so dark here you cannot really tell what we are doing so maybe you should come over and feel for yourself.  

(giggle)
squish squish squish

strange some of the "parties" I've been to had coffee.  Besides the title is coffee crew not cafe... to hold all the tempers this place must be huge and many roomed for your guests tastes.   

squish squish squish

oh rastssssssaaaaaannnnnn


----------



## Paarish (Dec 7, 2011)

*sigh*
if u cant beat them, join them


----------



## rastsan (Dec 7, 2011)

*takes sip of now very old beverage and....*
squish squish squish
*except the noise is coming from a different spot* 
don't be rude chi give our guest a welcome kiss...
no you can do better than that.  
*faint movement and kissy noises along with some heavy breathing can be heard form our private table in the corner*
*after a few minutes clothing being removed noises can also be heard...*

oh Paarish wow... so... oh my..... I love it... 
*sucking noises*
I can barely ---mumbles... its so b--- mumbles...
*more sucking noises*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:


> WHERES MY COFFE! BEEN WAITING FOREVER -.-


*hands over a coffee*

*offers a varied assortment of cookies~*


----------



## impizkit (Dec 7, 2011)

Going to Starbucks, anyone want to go?


----------



## Paarish (Dec 7, 2011)

impizkit said:


> Going to Starbucks, anyone want to go?


*stops doing what he was doing with rastsan & crew*
umm... nope
*carries on*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

impizkit said:


> Going to Starbucks, anyone want to go?


Sure

*walks in to Starbucks*

*starts breaking everything inside*
*Points gun to managers head*

Oh? you like to serve terrible coffee do you?! 

I demand a refund for this... this FILTH you call coffee!!!


----------



## rastsan (Dec 7, 2011)

whats that?

my mouth was full... oh you want me to keep going... okay hey chikaku-chan you do the same to me and....

oh yeah .... that 


is 


*mumble*

squelch squelch squelch
*sucking noises*


dang Paarish that was....


I had to keep swallowing to get that all down.   


Thankyou... 

chi - I am still not done if you want to do something else just tell me...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

I want some coffee. W-w-w-www-with some special 'milk' pwease.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 8, 2011)

*While at rastsans table*

s4mid4re here is your special coffee I make for you every morning 
*gives coffee*


----------



## rastsan (Dec 8, 2011)

well that was fun to watch... okay chi I am off to the showers... which means leaving.  
I will be back sometime...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 10, 2011)

*goes back to "serving" customers*


----------

